
Show HN: Gmail message ID finder, Chrome extension to grab RFC 822 ID of message - timvdalen
https://gmail-message-id-finder.co/
======
timvdalen
Hi HN! Gmail message ID finder is a small Chrome extension that adds a 'Copy
message ID' button to the Gmail message menu. When you click it, the RFC 822
message ID of that message is copied to your clipboard. With this ID, you can
find the exact message again later very easily.

I personally use it for keeping track of important emails in our CRM.

Because this ID is a property of the email itself, and not something that this
extension provides, it works everywhere. If your colleague got CC'd on an old
email you'd like to point them to, you can pass them the message id and it
will work for them as well.

It also works great in Inbox and the Inbox & Gmail Android apps.

